
The OpenTracing Project - olalonde
http://opentracing.io/
======
tyingq
Interesting. The home page could use a little more intro text since "tracing"
in a CS context could mean raytracing, tracing raster images into vectors,
tracing system calls (ala strace), etc.

------
dkhenry
I love the concept ( and have implemented similar systems to the one listed ),
but I am not seeing anything other then a unification of the lexicon used to
talk about tracing user space programs. You still need to solve the biggest
problem yourself ( i.e. Passing around context so you can have a unified trace
). So while the API might be nice to target without providing the other bits I
can't see why I would adopt this over something completely custom to my
environment.

~~~
dkuebric
This is definitely a concern--in fact, it's one that we need to solve in order
to have distributed tracing work at all.

A standard for in-process context propagation is not planned for OT1.0rc spec,
but I'm a big proponent of including that down the road.

It sounds like you may have some experience and/or interesting use-cases, if
so, happy to chat sometime, or feel free to drop by gitter/github and join in
the discussion.

